# Need painting tips for Bleech Bone



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

I plan to finish my Eldar over the course of the next 9 weeks and have recenently started on Grav Tanks.

I wanted to paint the under carriage bleech bone and would like tips on how what I should base with and or use to highlight.

Thanks.


----------



## Dr.Mercury (Aug 2, 2008)

I did mine with bleached bone as a base, shaded with a 50/50 of bleached bone and vermin fur, and highlighted first with 50/50 BB an white, then pure white for the "ding" effect on the extreme edges.


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

I used the following method for the wraithbone on my WL and Wraithguard; 

1. White spray undercoat. This stage try and get the white as even and as smooth as possible for the next step.
2. Snakebite leather wash.
3. Two thin layers Bleached bone overbrush.
4. Gryphon Sepia wash
5. Light Bleached Bone drybrush
6. Bleached Bone and Skull White mix in 3:1 ratio for highlighting and very light drybrush.

Here is a link to how they turned out
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=21934&highlight=Ulthwe+Wraithlord


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Personally, I start with the foundation paint whose name escapes me, the lightish brown one. Then layer bleach bone until it goes totally bone, then Gryphone (sp?) Sepia wash, layers of bone again and extreme highlight with white.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

Ebsolom Dhaark said:


> I used the following method for the wraithbone on my WL and Wraithguard;
> 
> 1. White spray undercoat. This stage try and get the white as even and as smooth as possible for the next step.
> 2. Snakebite leather wash.
> ...


Oh joy that is very easy to do  Thanks a bunch and thanks to all who offered advice.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Personally I do it this way:

1. Layer or Watered Down dark flesh
2. Several Layers of Bleached bone until it looks pure
3. Griphonne Sepia Wash


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

My method is as follows
Bleached bone base coat
Skull wigth extream highlights
and i use flesh wash to line the resesses and reversae shade


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Heres how I would go about it with a more layering style technique which will give a way more solid finish. 
1. Prime Black
2. scorched brown all over 
3. Graveyard Earth leaving Scorched brown in the deep recesses of the armour.
4. 50/50 graveyard earth and bleached bone still leaving the scorched brown as you recess colour.
5. Pure Bleached bone, this will probably need 2 layers, still leaving scorched brown as a deep recess colour
6. Highlight 50/50 skull white and bleached bone.
7. Finally pure skull white as an extreme highlight.

Hope this helps, and good luck. JD


----------

